# Cribbage Retirees Here In Hawaii



## Gus (Sep 10, 2022)

Are there any other retirees who play cribbage here in Honolulu?


----------



## Tish (Sep 10, 2022)

Hi @Gus, pleased to meet you.


----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 10, 2022)

Gus said:


> Are there any other retirees who play cribbage here in Honolulu?


Aloha Gus, I'm a bit far away to join you, but whenever I can't get a card school together I have a go at beating my cheating computer.
https://cardgames.io/cribbage/


----------



## Gus (Sep 10, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Aloha Gus, I'm a bit far away to join you, but whenever I can't get a card school together I have a go at beating my cheating computer.
> https://cardgames.io/cribbage/


Yes, I have a buddy with whom I play cribbage online.  But I prefer In-person.  Online can not compare at all with In-person.  So I need In-person.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Sep 11, 2022)

Our Wed morn cribbage playing was interrupted by the pandemic.  Most of the original cast has since passed on, but cribbage was one of my favorites.   Can't say that I've played online though, especially since a hacking attempt via 'Words with Friends' back in 2016.

WELCOME! to the forum.


----------

